# Lado pics out there ?????



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

anyone have pix of their older Lado guitars or basses? When I was in high school-they were what we all wanted - not those Gibsons or Fenders:bow:One will probably be next on my shopping list and I would love to see some pix (just the older stuff - 80s and earlier)would love to find one with cool 80's heavy metal type graphics


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There's a couple of Lado threads out there--with some pictures--just search for them.

They did make some cool stuff.


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

zontar said:


> There's a couple of Lado threads out there--with some pictures--just search for them.
> 
> They did make some cool stuff.


I tried Search-but it didn't come up with anything


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

hedzup said:


> anyone have pix of their older Lado guitars or basses? When I was in high school-they were what we all wanted - not those Gibsons or Fenders:bow:One will probably be next on my shopping list and I would love to see some pix (just the older stuff - 80s and earlier)would love to find one with cool 80's heavy metal type graphics


I've got some photographs of me and my late 70's Lado Hawk. I'll try to scan some for you (if they are any good).:smile:


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

dont turn my crank....


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

hedzup said:


> I tried Search-but it didn't come up with anything


Try searching for 'lado*'.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a photo of me with a solid neck through body lado, single pup, Kahler bridge from the 80's, lying around somewhere. I'll see if can find this pic and scan it in to the computer to post.
I also had a Lado Hawk from the 80's but I don't know if I have any pics around of that one.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

hedzup said:


> anyone have pix of their older Lado guitars or basses? When I was in high school-they were what we all wanted - not those Gibsons or Fenders:bow:One will probably be next on my shopping list and I would love to see some pix (just the older stuff - 80s and earlier)would love to find one with cool 80's heavy metal type graphics


When I was younger, a Lado was what you settled for when your parents didn't want to spring for a Gibson or Fender :smile:

I actually have an old Lado II kicking around somewhere..


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Scottone said:


> When I was younger, a Lado was what you settled for when your parents didn't want to spring for a Gibson or Fender :smile:
> 
> I actually have an old Lado II kicking around somewhere..


I'd have to say that was an ignorant concept. I did have name brand guitars but when I spied the solid neck through body Lado sitting in a music store and played it I fell in love with its beautiful craftsman ship. It was great guitar. Like many guitars I wish I still had I sold it after using it for a couple of years.


----------



## Frantic_Rock (May 8, 2009)

Here is my 80s Lado Standard neck thru.

I refinished it using tung oil and minwax. It has stock pickups as far as I know. I only bought it around 4 years ago. I added pickup split for the bridge position. It is a maple guitar.


----------



## Frantic_Rock (May 8, 2009)

More...

The back:


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

geckodog said:


>


That's the kind of thing I think of when I think of Lado--that and the zebrawood Lado V another student had when I was taking lessons.
It looked great onstage while I was playing my Iceman.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

There are some pictures in this thread on the forum

https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/any-lado-owners-out-there.13242/


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is a pic of my Lado Flying V when I first bought it back in 1983. It's the 15th one Joe made











Since then I removed the volume knobs and added a Kahler like tremolo on it

And next to my Granada Les Paul


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

xbolt said:


>


That is cool !!!!!


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

The older ones look a lot like Carvins of the same era.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Ha! I sold that Lado Standard to you! What a great little guitar. It was originally Olympic white. I installed the strat jackplate when the wood around the original jackplate cracked up. Ahhh.....good times.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Here are a couple of my Studio 604 Bass










nice joinery...


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Hammertone said:


> Ha! I sold that Lado Standard to you! What a great little guitar. It was originally Olympic white. I installed the strat jackplate when the wood around the original jackplate cracked up. Ahhh.....good times.


I missed that guitar. As luck would have it, another one came up recently:










Nice curves. Complete with the developmentally challenged original strap button placement hole.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

holy ressurected thread batman!!


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

When it comes to Lado, there is no now or then, past or present.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I love the colour of that Standard!

I had four Lados at one time but I'm down to two Lados these days.
Adding a Standard is on my wish list.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

capnjim said:


> holy ressurected thread batman!!


... and just because Lados are such damn good guitars, I resurrected another Lado thread too


----------

